# Colorado Springs shooting.



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Been watching Fox news this afternoon. They've been non stop about a on going shooting in Colorado Springs. Anybody effected that lives in the area?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Was listening to Broadcastify live police scanner along with over 30,000 others.
I've got a bad feeling about this. Not that it's at Planned Parenthood, but that it is across the street from a VA clinic.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Was listening to Broadcastify live police scanner along with over 30,000 others.
> I've got a bad feeling about this. Not that it's at Planned Parenthood, but that it is across the street from a VA clinic.


Crap. Of course.


----------



## jdjones3109 (Oct 28, 2015)

_Police engaged in a shootout on Friday with a gunman who stormed a Planned Parenthood abortion clinic in Colorado Springs in a burst of violence that left four officers and an undetermined number of civilians injured, police said. Two hospitals in the area reported receiving a total of nine patients from the shooting, but a police spokeswoman said not all of those injured could immediately be transported from the scene, suggesting some of the victims might still be trapped inside the clinic._


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

jdjones3109 said:


> _Police engaged in a shootout on Friday with a gunman who stormed a Planned Parenthood abortion clinic in Colorado Springs in a burst of violence that left four officers and an undetermined number of civilians injured, police said. Two hospitals in the area reported receiving a total of nine patients from the shooting, but a police spokeswoman said not all of those injured could immediately be transported from the scene, suggesting some of the victims might still be trapped inside the clinic._


Yes, but they are not sure where the situation started.

They are making it clear this guy is not going to be taken alive. I immediately get suspicious when I hear that kind of talk. With him dead, any sort of scenario can be fabricated.


----------



## Waterguy (Jul 15, 2015)

He gave himself up. In custody and alive. After hours of radio chatter about shooting him through doors and walls.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Waterguy said:


> He gave himself up. In custody and alive. After hours of radio chatter about shooting him through doors and walls.


Fantastic!

Maybe we'll get to learn what was going on in his head.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Sure CNN has already turned him into a devout Christian.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

What's in his head? perhaps only his programmers will ever know.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Sorry to go off topic, did anyone else notice the swat teams equipment? I saw banned for the average Joe 30 round mags. I also wondered how all those eotechs held up in the cold weather... 

Sorry, back to your regularly scheduled discussion.

Glad they caught him alive. I'm betting that Bigwheel is on to something.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

CBS Evening News reported that the police were having a hard time trying to snipe him because the PP building used bullet proof glass.
Bullet proof glass = your federal tax dollars at work.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Bad guy in custody it did take O long to blame the gun!

As the gunman behind the standoff at a Colorado Springs Planned Parenthood in which three people died and nine were injured was named as Robert Lewis Dear, a 57-year-old man from North Carolina, President Barack Obama said on Saturday the US had “to do something about the easy accessibility of weapons of war on our streets to people who have no business wielding them”. 

“Period,” the president added, in a statement released by the White House. “Enough is enough.”


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Meanwhile in Chicago, (mostly) young black males have shot over 2700 people this year. 
And not one peep out of BHOzo.

Shootings -- Crime in Chicagoland -- chicagotribune.com


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

black on black crime is not newsworthy 
i'm not a religious person , I do believe in a higher power some things science can not be explained 
but abortion is wrong on many levels regardless you its religious or not
if some one was raped then I can see it but if its because of 1 night stand or you can learn to keep it out or close the legs then its your own fault! deal with the consequences of a mistake
that's go's for men and women it takes 2 or in some cases 3 to tango (sick minded) 
the same peace of trash here where I lived went to anther state and had one done because she a skank who wont use the pill or have the men wear a jimmy
if you want to have sex with whom or what then use safe sex , its common scents 
well im pissed off before I get to go to the mall ,so I will go to my kiddie pool of shame till I leave with the family


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Meanwhile in Chicago, (mostly) young black males have shot over 2700 people this year.
> And not one peep out of BHOzo.
> 
> Shootings -- Crime in Chicagoland -- chicagotribune.com


To do so would be admitting and exposing the fact that gun control does not work. Chicago has one of the highest or the highest murder rates in the US, and has some of the most restrictive gun laws. Same for DC. A friend that lives in Baltimore makes regular posts about their murders and gun laws. And I don't see those stories on national tv, just his local stations. It really amazes me that liberals willingly put on blinders to reality and focus on just what is spewed to them by their beloved politicians. To be fair, there are plenty of right wingers who do the same.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

gambit said:


> black on black crime is not newsworthy
> i'm not a religious person , I do believe in a higher power some things science can not be explained
> but abortion is wrong on many levels regardless you its religious or not
> if some one was raped then I can see it but if its because of 1 night stand or you can learn to keep it out or close the legs then its your own fault! deal with the consequences of a mistake
> ...


I agree; the murder of the most innocent of human beings is sickening, and nothing is more sickening than the fact that not only is the act of murder legally acceptable, but is funded by our government.

Now, I don't have a clue what motivated the killer, yesterday, but if it were out of "righteous" rage, this man was not acting IAW anything one will find in anything Jesus said. Nothing. I don't know what religion with which the killer identifies, but his actions were not motivated by the Holy Spirit. His actions are just as wrong as the actions of the abortion butchers or the women who go into the butchers' places of business for their services.

We have entered into a time in this nation when right is wrong and wrong is right. Wickedness is glorified while the faith of our founding fathers is openly ridiculed. Responsibility and discipline are no longer taught concepts.

We are nothing more than stupid sheep, and our shepherds are vile people who will lead us to slaughter in order to vie for global control.

Spiritually strong people are not easily led, but brain-dead sheep who look for nothing more than sated desires are perfect fodder.

This man was led by his spiritual master to kill, and the nation's evil shepherd is going to use this as yet another reason to take away our God-given right to keep and bear arms.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I think Denton summed it up very well.

I have weeped many times for this once Great Republic.

I weep no more.



Denton said:


> I agree; the murder of the most innocent of human beings is sickening, and nothing is more sickening than the fact that not only is the act of murder legally acceptable, but is funded by our government.
> 
> Now, I don't have a clue what motivated the killer, yesterday, but if it were out of "righteous" rage, this man was not acting IAW anything one will find in anything Jesus said. Nothing. I don't know what religion with which the killer identifies, but his actions were not motivated by the Holy Spirit. His actions are just as wrong as the actions of the abortion butchers or the women who go into the butchers' places of business for their services.
> 
> ...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> I think Denton summed it up very well.
> 
> I have weeped many times for this once Great Republic.
> 
> I weep no more.


I feel your pain, and I no longer know what to do.

I refuse to say "God Bless America" because I feel as if I am asking Father to bless wickedness. The only thing I can think to pray is, "Dear Father; please have mercy."


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Obama has spoken...

Que the run on "military weapons". 

What a maroon....


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I did not see any news, nor did I see ovomit talk. 
I would have been sickened. 
Facebook news stated he "ended up ducking into p.p.". 
Of course, we will never know. 
I did see where an officer was killed. 
Like my man Denton said, we are being led to the slaughterhouse. Fat, happy, and giggling. 
Our thoughts and beliefs are shaped and molded by the minority, acting as the majority. 
We are and have been under attack. 
We are asked to accept and tolerate EVERYTHING wicked. The morals of this country are so loose, it's in shambles. 
All I can do is prep my family. 
Reach out to a few, and be ready for high water, becouse hell is already here. 
I'm not very versed on bible passages, but I do know what happened to Sodom and gamora.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Early indications of the murderer are pointing toward Mental Illness;
Colorado Springs Planned Parenthood shooter Robert Dear pictured | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Springsprepper (Oct 25, 2015)

I have asked a few friends and family this. How many more of these shooting will it take to get O to confinscate OUR guns? Personally I believe it is not the weapon but the cause for such anger we must direct our attention to. What the hell is going through their minds? Are perscription drugs the cause? Mabe that mixed with today's violent society? What I do know is that these shootings never took place 20 years ago. It has only become recent that people feel the need to carry out mass shootings. Back to my question. How many?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Springsprepper said:


> I have asked a few friends and family this. How many more of these shooting will it take to get O to confinscate OUR guns? Personally I believe it is not the weapon but the cause for such anger we must direct our attention to. What the hell is going through their minds? Are perscription drugs the cause? Mabe that mixed with today's violent society? What I do know is that these shootings never took place 20 years ago. It has only become recent that people feel the need to carry out mass shootings. Back to my question. How many?


Atrocities like this have been happening since the beginning of time. The biggest difference now is that we have 24 hour news coverage.

http://news.discovery.com/history/mass-shootings-history-121220.htm


----------



## Springsprepper (Oct 25, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Atrocities like this have been happening since the beginning of time. The biggest difference now is that we have 24 hour news coverage.
> 
> Mass Shootings Have Long History : Discovery News


Very true.


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

Same old, same old. Frankly, I think that for a nation of over 300 million people and several million guns, we have a pretty good record. When it comes to crime I think the insider trading etc. done by congress and the practices of Wall Street bankers/Shylocks dwarfs our little bitty problems concerning firearms. The comments of president FUBAR no longer surprise me --- his usual boilerplate crap.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

For every story of every death, I bet that that many people were saved THAT DAY by a responsible citizen with a gun. We just don't get blasted with every story of a "bad guy being stopped by a good guy". 
Just imagine how bad it would be if the police ever stopped working, the only thing keeping some criminals in check is knowing the cops and citizens are armed. 
Mental health issues are a whole different chapter.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Early indications of the murderer are pointing toward Mental Illness;
> Colorado Springs Planned Parenthood shooter Robert Dear pictured | Daily Mail Online


Assassin has mental illness once again (without any assistance from handlers) ....... this is starting to sound like NASCAR's standard go by rule assessed to violators (violation detrimental to NASCAR racing) .


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> I feel your pain, and I no longer know what to do.
> 
> I refuse to say "God Bless America" because I feel as if I am asking Father to bless wickedness. The only thing I can think to pray is, "Dear Father; please have mercy."


The same pain is felt by many Denton, below is a pic of my go to hat theses days. Rogue American's black American flag hat.


----------



## Springsprepper (Oct 25, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> The same pain is felt by many Denton, below is a pic of my go to hat theses days. Rogue American's black American flag hat.
> 
> View attachment 13710


I like that hat Watchman!


----------

